# G 19's where are you?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I like to do buisness with my LGS instead of ordering off the net. I like to handle them before i buy them and also like to keep the money closr to home. Well I have been looking for a Gen 4 G19 and it just isnt going to happen. I refuse to spend that kind of money (619.00) at Buds or (699.00) at another place. Well I hit all the LGS (4 of them) and no G19's in either Gen 3 or Gen 4. Just my rotten luck or I thought. I cut down a road I have only used 2 times in maybe the last 5 yrs and there it was a Mom and Pops gun store. I figured what the heck I'll stop in and see what they have, there she was a Gen 3 G19 looking so sexy in the case. I asked the price thinking this is gonna cost, well it was 500.00 OTD. Didnt have the cash to pay upfront and he says if you like I'll do a 90 day lay away for ya and I said sold. He said i was lucky it was his last one and he couldnt find anymore from his supplier. Thats exactly what the other GS's said as well. Now im a happy little camper and im glad i took that cut across. 90 days and shes mine.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Nice! I just picked up a gen 4 19 last Friday


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

It makes sense, the glocks have been popular because they can handle extendo clips!!! Im sure many people instead of buying an AR bought a glock 19 w lots of extra mags, glad you got a good g19


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just traded in my XDs on a glock 19 gen3..
Even up ..the gunsmith wanted it for himself ..
I just didn't trust the XDs anymore ..
this weekend I will give the G19 a chance to earn my trust ..couple 100 rounds should do..


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I was so happy to find it. I always buy the wrong gun first to open carry, they just scream "HEY LOOK AT ME" and i hate myself afterwords. My first was the Stainless Kimber, and the second was the G17 (black and fxs). This is costing me too much money, but i know its money well spent on the Glocks.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

whats wrong with the XD, why dont you trust it?


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

The XDslim. 45 Would not always stay in battery..
Just accidentally bump slide and it would stay..
I blew 500 rounds through it to loosen it up.. 
no change ..lubed it..cleaned it..

Tomorrow is D-day for my new Glock 19..


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So your saying it was a piece of you know what? cheaply made?


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm only saying I feel real good about the trade and I havent even shot the Glock 19 yet


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Even trade? Who did you rip off?


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

He is a gunsmith and friend of mine..
And We were both happy with the trade..


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Does he know that you got a way better deal than him?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Does he know that you got a way better deal than him?


That's really a matter of opinion. Cost-wise they are about the same.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

One gun is not always better than another, all guns can have an issue. Trust me i know i have had problems with a $1300.00 and a $500.00 gun. Its made by man it can have issues.


----------



## Twomill (Apr 1, 2012)

There is a big difference of quality between Austria and Croatia.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Twomill said:


> There is a big difference of quality between Austria and Croatia.


Two words...

Plastic Sights

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was thinking of sights upgrade anyway..
I've always had 3 dot night sights..
Never tried the bucket sites..


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

grey-wolf said:


> One gun is not always better than another, all guns can have an issue. Trust me i know i have had problems with a $1300.00 and a $500.00 gun. Its made by man it can have issues.


 I hear you...
I have a Kimber pro Raptor that is very fussy..


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ricky59 said:


> I was thinking of sights upgrade anyway..
> I've always had 3 dot night sights..
> Never tried the bucket sites..


Take a look at the Trijicon HD sights: http://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product1.php?id=HDNS


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

200 rnds...and all good..
my dueling tree got a work out today..
that G19 really hits the 3in paddles nice..
and I may keep the sights ..they must work..


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone looking to buy a Glock should research their discount program to see if they qualify. My blue label gen 3 G19 was brand new, came with 3 (not 2 like non blue labels) 15 round mags and cost $398.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I was a long time convincing myself to buy a glock,mainly because I did'nt like the way they looked and now I don't care about looks and would take it anywhere because it never fails to function flawlessly. The glock 19 is a good gun to carry.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got the same, was on back order (3 weeks), but I already have one G19. I carry a full size Wilson 1911 95% of the time, but I think the Glock 19 is the best Glock ever made. (Both are Gen 3)



SMann said:


> Anyone looking to buy a Glock should research their discount program to see if they qualify. My blue label gen 3 G19 was brand new, came with 3 (not 2 like non blue labels) 15 round mags and cost $398.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

The only complaint I may have with my new G19..
Is..my ammo consumption has doubled..
What a shooter ...


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

I just picked up a Gen 4 with night sights at a LE discount for $583 out the door. This price is only for LE and military though. Guess all this time wearing this uniform is paying off for me! lol
This store had lots of Glocks in stock.


----------



## Twomill (Apr 1, 2012)

norsmis said:


> I just picked up a Gen 4 with night sights at a LE discount for $583 out the door. This price is only for LE and military though. Guess all this time wearing this uniform is paying off for me! lol
> This store had lots of Glocks in stock.


Is it? Just a couple of months ago it was $483 OTD.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Where are you guys LE in?


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Where are you guys LE in?


I am active military stationed in Chicago.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

norsmis said:


> I am active military stationed in Chicago.


How many rounds have you put through your G19? Good purchase? I know alot of people dont like the Glocks due to lack of safety. Do you find this a problem?


----------



## paulm777 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had no issues with my g19. Still in the break in period but after 200 rounds no miss fires I'd say it should only get better from here. Having no extra safety switch doesn't matter much to me. You'll get used to it. If you conceal carry you should never pull out your gun unless your ready to shoot it anyway.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> How many rounds have you put through your G19? Good purchase? I know alot of people dont like the Glocks due to lack of safety. Do you find this a problem?[/QUOTE
> 
> The best safety is the one between your ears. Keep your finger off the trigger, don't fiddle with the gun when carrying and make sure the holster covers the trigger guard and you will have no problems.


----------

